
Brands/ - bhousel
http://osmlab.github.io/name-suggestion-index/brands/index.html
======
maxerickson
There's a blurb on the page, but I'll try to say bit. The pages there are
rendered from some structured data that has been collected to facilitate
mapping businesses in OpenStreetMap. Mapping the brand to OSM tags makes it
easier for new users (and everyone else) to figure out which tags make sense
for given store.

It's real nice when mapping using street level imagery, any brand in the index
can be quickly mapped just by searching on the name.

Tracking the wikidata items serves 2 purposes. The first is that wikidata is a
decent place to go look for further information about the brands. The second
is a bit of a trick of curation, the existence of a wikidata entry tends to
imply that the brand exists.

There's some plans in the works to use icons from social media in
OpenStreetMap editors to further reinforce that the correct brand has been
tagged. That's one of the things that is useful to add to wikidata, Twitter
handles and Facebook pages.

------
laurent123456
Maybe a better title: "Canonical common brand names for OpenStreetMap"

